# lift for a 1613 Bosch?



## Dr. Bob (Jul 31, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if there is a lift for a 1613 BoschEVS router? I've received so many conflicting opinions that I need a definitive answer. I realize it's an old timer but it does yeoman work in my router table and I'd like to add a lift to it. thank you, Dr. bob


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Bob... I believe that JessEm makes a lift that will fit your router: Give them a call to verify..

CUSTOMER SERVICE CALL 1-866-272-7492


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, Bosch recommends that the 1613EVS not be used in a router table; in fact the only "plunge bodied" router they do recommend for table use is the 1619EVS. The 1613EVS is a great router for hand held or ski jig use. You can see me cutting out a top for a mounting plate with my 1613EVS in the attached photo.

If you want Bosch quality in a lift your best bet is to buy a 1617EVS motor only from CPO. This motor will work with most router lifts so you get your choice of features in a lift. The 1617EVS uses the same collets/nuts and wrenches as the 1613EVS. You can also use the new RA1152 offset wrenches with both models. I use and highly recommend the Type 4 Musclechuck for Bosch routers.

Bosch is spoken here!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome, Dr. Bob...

Take a peek at the manual (towards the end) by clicking on the link below...Jessem seems to have a lift for that router. Can only assume it's still available...suggestion above to give Jessem a call is probably best...

http://www.jessem.com/PRODUCT_MANUALS/Rout-R-Lift_Manual.pdf

Others may chime in with better ideas or reviews...

Good luck...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike didn't mention it, but the 1617EVS has 'above table ht. adjustment'. You might not even need the lift.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dan, that is because so many people just keep cranking the adjuster until it pushes the E clip off the end of the adjuster instead of using the three detents first. Also people that want a lift "Want a lift!"


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; I thought we were trying to up sell Dr. Bob to a 1617EVS(PK)?!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dr. Bob. as you can see there is a lot of playful joking on the forums. I don't use a router lift, I follow the "Keep it simple" method and pop my routers out of the table to change bits.(With all but my Triton) I have no reason to use the through the table adjuster.

And Dan, the motor in a lift is not subject to the E clip problem. 

I may be testing a router lift in the near future but I am a hard sell on them.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

`I don't use a router lift, I follow the "Keep it simple" method and pop my routers out of the table to change bits.`

And to make major height adjustments. I also can`t see a lift in my future. You can always spend the money on something you need more. By the way, the router plate makes a pretty good offset base for hand routing. My table router rarely comes off the router insert plate.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

It is just not fair for Mike the RETIRED MODERATOR To have so much knowledge. Now as Fledgling Wood Worker Hobbyist, I am most near intimidated to even write anymore. It is uncanny to me read the posts and the answers that come from this forum. I appreciate and enjoy the news, the education and a bit of the Jangling that is produced here. Good Work and keep it up.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@Tagwatts1

Frank
I see by your second tag (watts) line that you've got a bit of that "jangling" going on as well.:jester:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Frank, I hope you are kidding about not writing. We all are helped by the forums and they are at their best when YOU participate! I know I learn new things every day here.


----------

